# Block Google ads & others



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

can you explain a google ad? I must not be getting hit with them.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I though Google only did text ads, which shouldn't slow down much of anything. I've had AdBlock Plus running for so long now I've never really seen a Google ad.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

On the right margin of this site & below the menu are ads
They use flashplayer & other software now for ads
And if there is a conflict, nwer version of flash etc then it can cause problems
Since I've blocked Google my PC is running much better

Intellitxt is the double underlined words on web-sites that pops up links


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

What browser do you use Dave?

I use Firefox version 3.6.3 with the Adblock Plus (ABP) add-on. It's free and works really well. It's nice having the sites I visit show up full screen without the annoying adds. I've had no problems with it and the reviews say most people feel the same. :thumbsup:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=ad+block&cat=all

If you are using IE I don't know what to tell you. I haven't used that browser for years except to update the OS.

Good luck!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I use IE, there are a number of things I use that tie into IE
I've tried the others & eventually for one reason or another I end up back with IE


----------



## PortlandRemodel (Apr 19, 2010)

*Ad Block*

Ad block works great on FireFox which I use. At least I can decide what I want to see or not...


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

PortlandRemodel said:


> Ad block works great on FireFox which I use. At least I can decide what I want to see or not...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

+1 for AdBlock, NoScript is a great one too


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Dunno how to prevent them with IE, but with FF we have Add-ons, and with Chrome now we have Extensions ^^


----------

